

Ask HN: I need a place to stay in New York (Manhattan) quick - xkenneth86

All,&#60;p&#62;I was planning a trip with a friend (girlfriend) to New York from June 20th to June 23rd. We had falling out earlier in the week, but I still have my ticket. I'd love to find some affordable accommodations so I can still go and experience the city. I'd like to keep my budget to less than $100 per night. You can reach me by email at xkenneth@gmail.com, ken@erdosmiller.com, or by phone at 713-562-4315.&#60;p&#62;Thanks in advance,
Kenneth Miller
======
xkenneth86
Also: I run my own startup (oil and gas software/electronics.) I'm into
programming (Python/LabVIEW) and electronics design. I play guitar and feel
I'm pretty easy to get along with.

------
rjett
AirBnB and if you want to stay w Hacker News folks, you can look through the
AirBnB Hacker News group to see which accommodations are available.

